# Whats your furthest cast???



## Born2Fly (May 15, 2006)

I just started so I can get it out to about 50 feet or so. Still trying to get the double haul down...


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

If your just starting out work on your accuracy and not your distance. Accuracy will serve you much better. To answer your question the longest was about 90' but my "accurate" distance is between 40-50'.


----------



## jdhill (Dec 11, 2005)

My longest so far is 18 paces so about 50 feet but I am still working on my casting


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Finesse is also important as is accuracy. Once I can cast with stealth and accuracy, I will work on distance. Besides, and this is not meant to be disrespectful, but most of the fishing I do requires 20 to 25 foot casts. Anything else out there is just extra line on the water.

But distance does have its place when fishing certain water or for certain species. I can get maybe 45 - 50 feet depending on wind speed and direction. lol!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...100' of line and 10' of backing! With a stripping basket, now mind you this is after I was taught how to properly by a good ole friend! Not to mention being in Maine and dbl hauling about 400 times in the am ,and 400 times in the evening for a week thats lets see ... thats 4,000 casts at least!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

12 feet for me lol seriously


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah...it's really important to be able to flip a plastic jig n' pig on a 3/0 1/2 ouncer with a fly rod??? did you even read what topic you were in before you posted NicA!!! Anyway....on any given day on the water, i guess I can put about 90ft out with any of my rods 5wt and above without killing myself. Well over 100' with a shooting head and running line, and on a good day with the 5wt, on a lawn, all 110' of fly line. 

People give alot of crap to guys who cast for distance. Of course casting to a fish 100 feet away is pretty much pointless. BUT!!! if you can cast 90ft without blinking an eye, then making an accurate 65ft cast is that much easier. All of the same fundamentals apply in short and long range casting.

As far as hauling, and double hauling; I double haul on almost every cast, no matter the distance. Because, all that hauling does is increase the efficiency of your rod. You can shorten your stroke, increase line speed and control, and throw a tight loop with litterally half the effort.

And!!! the most overlooked part of any presentation is LINE MENDING!! In most situations, you need not be a master of accurate casts, if you can properly mend line, and understand what effect that has on the drift of your fly. In fact, I'll bet a fisherman who mends well, and understands drift need not be an accurate caster at all, ...just able enough to cast far enough to reach fish, and an extra 10ft or so to set up a great drift.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Who said anything about a jig????


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought the same thing flypilot33. Whoever he was talking to must have pulled their post.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree what everyone else said ( MattGman,Steelheader) and would say that the average person who can get 40 feet of line out witha GOOD Presentation will catch 999 out of 1000 catchable fish. no question about it. Presentation far over rules distance, even in Saltwater.
I would work to get to about 50 feet and then start trying to hit targets at those disatances and youll be just fine. I might add that with the right rod, if you can comfortably cast 50 feet, I bet you could cast 75-80 with a perfectly balanced weight forward setup. Most folks have no idea what line works best with there rod. I personally have 3 rods that I do 90 percent of my fishing with and have had these rods about 10 years, through the times, I have figured out which lines work best for each rod.( after going through 4-6 lines for each rod) Only time will tell as each persons casting stroke is different.
From what I have learned, the SA lines are probably the best for at least my situations ( I really like the Sage Quiet Taper for my trout rods which is made by Scientific Anglers) The Cortland and Orvis lines are ok but I dont seem to get the full life expectancy out of them. Oh yeah, I never clean my lines either, shame on me  That will help your distance some as well.
Salmonid


----------

